# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  كانفيگ هاي امنيتي روي mongodb

## reza_masoomi

با سلام خدمت دوستان,من روي يك وبسايتي كار ميكنم كه توش از مونگو استفاده شده تا الان تو محيط تستي بوده و الان كه ميخوايم بريم تو محيط عملياتي ميخوام كه كانفيگ ها و تنظيماتي كه در مورد امنيت مونگو هستش رو انجام بدم,اگه از دوستان كسي آشنايي داره راهنمايي كنه!
من هم سرچ ميكنم و اين تاپيك رو آپديت ميكنم
ممنون از همگي

----------


## markazeahan

آیا میدونید مونگو شرایسئو را نقض میکنه

زانو جوشی فولادی

----------

